# Upper radiator hose 2000 740iL - blown!



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi all, I believe my upper radiator hose, radiator side is blown...is this an easy fix? All I know is when I opened the hood after seeing steam billowing from under, the hose on the radiator side at the T joint was disconnected. Does anyone know what causes this? Is the problem just the hose or is there something else going on? Please help.

Thanks


----------



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

I think i got it. My car is still rocking that ridiculous double tube set up for the top radiator hose where the hose coming from the water pump connects to a plastic connector which then connects to another hose that runs to the top of the radiator, and that connector has deteriorated, great design, not. well looks like i am in the market for a new tube. sweet.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

How many miles on your cooling system? 

Might be time for the radiator, expansion tank, four hoses, and coolant. While you're at it, the water pump and thermostat, and the two main belts. Fan and fan clutch, too. Seems like 75-80K miles is about normal. (I've heard of 51K, as well as 125K...) 

I change mine every 60K.


----------

